# Need help with my girlfriends 2000 Cherokee



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

I sold my Dodge Ram 2500 and bought a 2003 Expedition which my girlfriend now drives as her daily driver. I am currenty driving her 2000 Cherokee due to the fact I take the commuter rail to work and no longer need a car. A family member noticed an oil slick today after we left thier house. After receiving a phone call about it I went out in the dark with a flashlight and took a look at the jeep. All fluid levels are normal ( the oil actually shows high on the dipstick) but underneath the oil pan and transmission pan are covered in a light slick of oil. I took a look at everything and cant find where its coming from. Any ideas of what I should do and where I should next would be great.... Otherwise Im gonna have to start driving my F450 to the train station and parkings just gonna suck .. thanks


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Do an oil change to it and get it to the proper level, clean the underside of the engine and trans real well, put cardboard under it for a few nights to see if it is actually leaking or if it was some sort of overflow from being overfilled. also check the trans fluid level. I had an older GM product that the breather for the trans was plugged and it burped fluid right up the dipstick tube onto the exhaust manifold which caught fire  thankfully I had an extinguiser in the vehicle and no damage was done.


----------

